# Two new rods



## Mccallister25 (May 4, 2020)

Hey guys, I’m in need of some advice. I’m fairly new to surf fishing, and kind of on a budget at the moment. I just received two new rods in the mail today. Both offshore angler 10’ surf rods. They’re both a medium power rod, but after opening the boxes and checking them out, I gotta say.. These suckers are flat out stout. Not a whole lot of parabolic bend to em.

I pretty much exclusively bottom fish for just about anything that bites. I like catching smaller fish to keep and eat and was wondering if the rods I bought are gonna be too much for the little fish like whiting and small blues to load up? I know it’s tough to give me advice on something like this, when you haven’t physically seen the rods in question but I’m hoping someone will have some experience with the situation. Thanks!


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Not sure you need a 10 foot 4oz-8oz stout rod like those for sea mullet and snapper/tailor blues. But it will work. You might not see action on your rod tip when hooking them, so watch your line, too. It’s a great rod for bigger fish as well. You’ll be fine. Enjoy.


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m pretty sure I bought the same rod last year for my girlfriend. It was ok for puppy drum and such not so great for panfish. Someone stole it this spring though so I can’t really say much. Cobia rod maybe? I think it’s made for north’n striiiper fishermen


----------



## Mccallister25 (May 4, 2020)

Thanks a lot guys. I guess I’ll just have to use it and see how it plays out.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Mccallister25 said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I guess I’ll just have to use it and see how it plays out.


Yes you will be fine as mentioned above, and don't worry, in short time you will have every rod and reel you think will apply to your surf fishing just like the rest of us, just ask my wife, good luck,...pop.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Keep those to use as 'heaver lites' -- throw 4-8 oz of weight when it's too rough for your light tackle, or when there's a good chance of hooking something on bigger bait (bigger drum, chopper blues etc).


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I doubt that those rods will work out for your intended purpose. Rough or calm water, It will be frustrating for you to loose bait after bait because the rods might be too stiff to detect bites. I'd suggest sending one back or sending both of them back before your refund grace period is up. Keeping one and replacing the 2nd with a lighter rod would allow you to expand the range of fishing you can do...important features like being able to cast lighter lures, detecting lighter bites...throwing heavier baits or weight to hold fishing position...fighting larger fish.

2 rods for your area?...I'd probably suggest a 2pc, 8 to 10 footer rated 3 to 4oz and a 3pc, 11 or 13 footer rated between 6 to 8oz (or a 2pc 11 or 12 footer if you prefer 2 piecers and your vehicle can carry them). That will allow you to targets lots of fish, throw some lures, deal with the height of waves, throw larger baits/weights and handle the majority of the fish you would run into from shore.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

You'll be good to go! Use mutu light circle hooks on river rigs and set them in a sand spike. No need to set hooks or detect bites just wait for that thing to bend over or your line to go slack and reel em in. Those rods should be very versatile for ya and be great grocery getters... I'm guessing they'll chunk a 4oz to the outer bar no prob and you can throw 6oz or more if you need to.


----------



## Mccallister25 (May 4, 2020)

Eltonjohn said:


> You'll be good to go! Use mutu light circle hooks on river rigs and set them in a sand spike. No need to set hooks or detect bites just wait for that thing to bend over or your line to go slack and reel em in. Those rods should be very versatile for ya and be great grocery getters... I'm guessing they'll chunk a 4oz to the outer bar no prob and you can throw 6oz or more if you need to.


Yea, anytime I do any fishing from the surf that’s what I do, I’ll normally run a fish finder rig or two and a high low as well. Set em in sand spikes and just hang out. I’m just worried that the rods will be too stout and the small guys won’t load the rod up. I’ll never know a fish is on the end. Bigger fish should be no issue. Or maybe I’m just over thinking and I’ll be fine.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

It'll be fine. They'll be bouncing.. I did most of my surf fishing with a Cuban yoyo last year. Caught a bunch of reds, mullet, pompano, stripers (one tagged one!) And black drum. So fun!


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Ok, gotta know how far you were able to get it out in the surf with the yoyo


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Don't know about Elton john but I can hit about 150 foot with 50# mono and 3oz on a 6inch yoyo. I use them at work all the time fishing for cats


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Back in the Day the Redhead and I were out on Rodanthe Pier summertime fishing for King Mackerel

. A close friend of ours Mullethead brought one of the Cuban rigs out in his bucket to circumvent the two rod limit that Louise the Manager of Rodanthe Pier vigorously enforced. It made for tough choices during King Mackerel Season. But no one friend or employee or even God himself was going to walk out on Rodanthe with more than two sticks in those days. You had to switch things around a bit for the pin rig setup or do like more than a few did and make your girlfriend or wife come out with you and bring some extra bait rods.....

Mullethead liked his 420 so after tuning himself up he brought out the Cuban rig. Mullethead had spent some time as a Smuggler down in Florida and he hung around the Cubans because of it. Mullethead explained how he was an expert with it and that he was going to revolutionize King Mackerel Fishing on Rodanthe Pier circa 1991.

RedHead and I were leaning on the railing doubled over in laughter when Mullethead did a loop de loop whirl de gig and proceeded to wrap a six foot gold hook rig all around his body with multiple hook penetrations.

Cuban rig went back into the Bucket and I never saw Mullethead pull it out again.......


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Hahahaha. That's awesome Garboman


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Ya picks yer tackle and takes yer chances. It's all a gamble and big fish have regularly known to pick up little baits, even ones they're known not to normally prefer. Little kinda fishies and big baits not so much - big chunk, big hook, small bite.


----------

